# Help! Newb Questions



## mi24hind (Oct 6, 2007)

Howdy! I'm new to handguns. I've had a Ruger 22/45 MkIII for a few years now, and recently purchased a used Tanfoglio Witness 1911 Custom. Well, I took it to the range today for the first time and I'm having some problems. 

The damn thing jams up on the last or second last round. Could this be a mag problem? I was thinking perhaps the spring is worn out and not pushing the ammo up enough? I notice the mag is a little sloppy in the pistol. I was firing Federal .45 Auto 230 grain. The pistol itself looks mint when stripped down. The mag looks pretty clapped out. Help! 

...and one more thing that came up. What kind of grouping can you expect with a standard 1911? At 25 yards the bullets were going all over the damn place! Most of them missing the target all together! With my .22 I could get them nice and tight from that distance. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Regarding the feeding issues, it could be several things, but you should try replacing the magazine before you go any further. I like the Wilson 47D magazines myself.

A stock 1911 in reasonable condition should at least shoot into 4" at 25 yards. I suspect that your 1911 doesn't have as fine a trigger as your Ruger, and obviously it recoils considerably harder which may induce a flinch, so it will be more difficult to shoot well. Continue to practice and bring the target in closer while you sharpen up with the new gun. If you have developed a flinch, some ball-and-dummy exercises should help clear it up, and of course continue to shoot with the .22.


----------



## mi24hind (Oct 6, 2007)

with regards to the Wilson 47D mag, will it fit properly into the Tanfoglio? Do the mags have to be manufacturer specific or is a 1911 mag a 1911 mag regardless?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

mi24hind said:


> with regards to the Wilson 47D mag, will it fit properly into the Tanfoglio? Do the mags have to be manufacturer specific or is a 1911 mag a 1911 mag regardless?


I Googled your pistol to double-check, and had to separate the real pistols from the Tanfoglio Airsoft guns! It appears to be a very standard 1911, at least from the results I saw online. A 1911 mag is pretty much a 1911 mag, so the 47D should work fine.

I am assuming your nomenclature is correct and you don't have one of the (much more common) Tanfoglio Witness pistols that are CZ75 copies.


----------

